# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Lenovo Smart Assistant, smart speaker, Lenovo Group Ltd., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lenovo built its own Amazon Echo for some reason"
It does everything an Echo can do, only not as well.

by Cherlynn Low
January 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Assistant: hands-on

Published on Jan 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Alexa breaks free in the Lenovo Smart Assistant

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> This smart home device aims to fix the Echo's meh audio with a Harman Kardon speaker.

----------


## Airicist

Lenovo Smart Assistant & Smart Storage

Published on Jan 9, 2017




> Live from our CES 2017 lounge in Las Vegas, we are proud to unveil the Lenovo Smart Assistant and Lenovo Smart Storage.

----------

